# Wonderful Istanbul!



## falp6 (Jun 26, 2013)

Impresive Istanbul!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

impressive photos indeed of a great city.


----------



## manon (Jan 8, 2011)

photos still here? i could not see, can you edit?


----------



## MilbertDavid (Nov 23, 2012)

yes, I agree with the title...Istanbul has lots of wonders.


----------



## detta.priyandika (Feb 16, 2012)

love Istanbul so much !


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Subscribed! :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the comments and likes. 





A chilly, rainy day. Let's go to the famous, fabulous covered Grand Bazaar!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Great shots.


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

the grand bazaar is quite interesting..and I love those customary dresses, clothes and slippers.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## materialista (Aug 29, 2015)

Beauty city


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed. More sunny outdoor pictures are coming soon. But first we continue our walk through the stunning old Bazaar:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

:applause:Marvellous shots Ben. Great stuff.


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Istanbul is really interesting, perhaps together with Rome the most interesting city to visit in Europe, at least historically!


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

quite interesting stuffs in the market....I like the oriental side of this city.


----------



## Maglor (Sep 8, 2015)

Fantastic pictures!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Great detail. This city has really brought out some of your best photography.


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Fascinating city. Love those wooden houses!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the likes, views and comments. 

More Topkapi Palace:


----------



## MyGeorge (Mar 4, 2012)

wonderful! the palace has a unique architecture and interior decors.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Topkapi and views of the city:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Looks like a truly amazing place to explore!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It sure is!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

There's so much beauty to photograph in the Topkapi Palace.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Indeed Jane!


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Outstanding. Good thread Ben!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I wonder what it was that you liked best about Istanbul?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

openlyJane said:


> I wonder what it was that you liked best about Istanbul?


Difficult to say. The Byzantine architecture, the gorgeous mosques, the food, the smell of spices in the bazaar, the history, the contrast between the liberal Taksim area and the orthodox Fatih district, the Bosporus...


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> Difficult to say. The Byzantine architecture, the gorgeous mosques, the food, the smell of spices in the bazaar, the history, the contrast between the liberal Taksim area and the orthodox Fatih district, the Bosporus...


I agree....but, perhaps, the best single thing, for me, is the presence of the water, and the ferries that ply back and forth..... The way that you are always able to catch a glimpse of Bosphorous from every part of the city. Without the water - it might all be just too much. :cheers:


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

The water indeed gives the city its wonderful character but it is also the many architectural layers that make it so special..These layers naturally include its Byzantine and Ottoman heritage but its the 19th and 20th century built environment which dominates the city today, the majority of it created by Greek and Armenian architects. However you won't read about that in most tourist guides, only well-read visitors (people who read Orhan Pamuk and the like) will know about this forgotten or 'erased', but recently revealed chapter in Istanbuls's architectural and cultural history. In short Istanbul is a Turkish city but what people see today was mainly built by Greeks and Armenians, especially the plethora of 19th and early 20th century buildings which form the majority of its heritage building stock today. They not only designed the buildings but financed, commissioned and constructed them. 



> *Exhibition sheds light on Istanbul's unique architectural history
> 
> “Westernized Istanbul’s Greek Architects” displays the life stories of Greek architects who made great contributions to the modern structure of the city in the beginning of the 19th and 20th centuries alongside photos of their works*.
> 
> ...


All the listed areas are the most popular and architecturally significant areas of Istanbul, popular with tourists today.


----------



## AerialExplorer (Oct 24, 2015)

architecture is amazing


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

skymantle said:


> (people who read Orhan Pamuk and the like)


I've read two books of him while in Istanbul and afterwards. One of the best writers ever! Definitely worth his Nobel Prize! He makes readers love the city.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Benonie said:


> I've read two books of him while in Istanbul and afterwards. One of the best writers ever! Definitely worth his Nobel Prize! He makes readers love the city.


Yes! _'Istanbul: Memories & The City' _encapsulates a certain mystique and romanticism. One of my favourite books. I thought of it often when in Istanbul.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wooooooooow!!!! Excellent, Ben!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thanks!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

Great pictures Benonie ! 
Have you also visited some other areas, apart from the European side ?
And I suppose you live in W. Europe ?


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

I live in Belgium, western Europe, indeed.

We only stayed in the city one week. We rented an apartment near Taksim and explored the European neighbourhoods of Istanbul.

So more beauty is yet to come.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very fine, Benonie!
I especially love this picture with the fishing nets and the lifebelts.


----------



## midrise (Feb 17, 2012)

Wonderful....indeed!!!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all! 



Tünel, one of the oldest subterranean urban rail lines in the world:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again wonderful, very nice :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Christos.

Istanbul wasn't wonderful today.  

Sad what happend this morning, so no updates out of a respect for the victims.


----------



## Cadîr (Aug 20, 2010)

Condolences to Istanbul...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Galata Tower:



Views from the Galata Tower:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More views from the Galata Tower:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The last picture is a fascinating "puzzle"!


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Views from the Galata Tower.....I didn't get the opportunity to do likewise - the queues were too long. Hopefully one day I will. Great shots.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you Jane!

It was late afternoon and we just had to queue 30 minutes or so. Was worth it!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Last set of pictures taken from Galata Tower:



Istanbul metro M2 crossing the Golden Horn bridge.



Topkapi Palace.



T1 tram on the Galata Bridge.



Hagia Irene.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

I really have left a piece of my heart in Istanbul.


----------



## AbidM (Apr 12, 2014)

It's such a poetic city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beyoğlu dsitrict.


----------



## aljuarez (Mar 16, 2005)

Wonderfully photogenic town!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

No. 2: Superb street impression!
And nice tramway. ;-)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you. More vintage T5 tram:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates; well done :cheers:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, Ben!
This vintage tram reminds me of my childhood 
where in Vienna we also had some trams without doors. ;-)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Photo shots into the crowd (pic 2) always are very impressive!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's similar to the previous one and taken from the same spot. The Istiklal Caddesi inclined slightly upwards from that point and I stood on the tips of my toes with the camera as high as possible above my head, to obtain the bird's-eye view. Must have been a strange sight to the crowd. :lol:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Benonie said:


> ^^ It's similar to the previous one and taken from the same spot. The Istiklal Caddesi inclined slightly upwards from that point and I stood on the tips of my toes with the camera as high as possible above my head, to obtain the bird's-eye view. Must have been a strange sight to the crowd. :lol:


I can imagine that! :lol:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

nicer photos of the one of interesting cities in the world.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!

Column of Constantine



A rainy in Istanbul. Time to visit the stunning Archaeology Museums:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Once again great, very nice updates, Ben :cheers:


----------



## marlonbasman (Apr 21, 2012)

fantastic city and nice photos as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you! 

More Süleymaniye Mosque:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Great! :applause:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Wonderful, very nice updates for once again! :cheers:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)




----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

More Süleymaniye Mosque:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Vezneciler underground station:


----------



## thaisortins (Apr 7, 2016)

beautiful architecture


----------



## madonnagirl (Aug 7, 2011)

wonderful close-ups of the architectural details.


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Interesting to see the metro - quite narrow tunnels - as I never got to use it on my first visit. My favourite mode of transport was definitely the ferries. I really hope to return to Istanbul one day.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's one of the most recent metro stations on the M2 line of Istanbul. Because the neighbourhood is on a hill, it was a very deep station, I think the deepest I've ever been. 4 to 5 long escalators before reaching the platforms! 
But a next station to the East _-Haliç-_ is an overground station, in the middle of the new Golden Horn Metro Bridge.


----------



## paul62 (Jan 27, 2012)

Nice updates Ben.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thanks! :cheers2:


Taksim Metro station:



Taksim Square:











Time for a break!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Really interesting!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Fascinating old tram! ;-)


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ It's one of the 2 short nostalgic tramlines run with vinatge street cars.

Another perfect day in sunny Istanbul;


----------



## Romashka01 (Mar 4, 2011)

superb!kay:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

The shimmering sea... That's summer! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

yansa said:


> That's summer! kay:


Well... it was March and pretty cold...


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

We embark the ferry for a beautiful Bosphorus cruise:


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Love it !! :banana:


----------



## El_Greco (Apr 1, 2005)

Good updates!


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Great pics, Ben!


----------



## QVP (Apr 22, 2016)

Great pictures of a great Metropolis Benonie!
The hills and the orange rooftops make it such a pretty city.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for the likes and comments! :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

Spectacular set!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Wonderful travel impressions! kay:


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

beautiful shots as always... I'm always impressed with the seemingly clean water of the Bosporus, I saw some photos of many men with their hooks and lines in one of those bridges, fishing.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Very impressive shots, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you for this wonderful impressions, Ben!


----------



## skylark (Jan 27, 2010)

very nice photos, clear and detailed.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Thank you all ! More Bosporus:


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Istanbul is one of the most fascinating cities I have ever been to! Also took the boat trip on the Bosphorus, was the highlight of the trip.


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Really nice and friendly impressions, Ben! kay:


----------



## Time Lord (Dec 13, 2012)

Great pics, keep it go please! Thank you!


----------



## capricorn2000 (Nov 30, 2006)

quite impressive city and great shots as well.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Construction of the new Yavuz Sultan Selim Bridge near the black Sea:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

danmartin1985 said:


> nice shots. I'm guessing those women that are fully covered are visitors? right?


Istanbul is distinctive for its obvious splits and divisions - between an increasingly orthodox population and the more liberal, westernised Turks and Istanbulus.. There are many covered women in Istanbul. I recall sitting in a cafe once and wondering how the woman with the face covering was going to drink her cola and eat her snack. :hmm:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ And you can travel in the city from the very orthodox Fatih neighbourhood where all women are covered and all men have long beards to the trendy bars in liberal Taksim quarter where you can imagine being in Paris in just a half hour. Just cross the Golden Horn by metro.


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Spice Bazaar:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

With all those spices and candies, the bazaar should smell very well. Great pics, Ben!


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Indeed! When I posted this picture, I remembered that typical smell again, which is one of the nicest things in bazaars.


----------



## DaveF12 (Nov 25, 2011)

great shots like the middle eastern market specially those spices..and wow lots of people
and they look like tourists?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent report from an exciting city, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)




----------



## General Electric (Sep 12, 2010)

Nice street shots!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Indeed wonderful, very nice updates :cheers:


----------



## Gratteciel (May 4, 2008)

This is a very appealing city. Great photos, Ben!


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Excellent City shots, Ben! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you all for watching, liking and commenting this thread. Istanbul really is a wonderful city, well worth a visit, even in this turbulent era.

These are the very last pictures. I hope to welcome you on a new thread about other great cities and countries.

:wave:







:wave:


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Thanks! I really must return myself. Did you detect any change in the atmosphere - or anything distinctive on this visit?


----------



## yansa (Jun 16, 2011)

Thank you, Ben, for showing us great pics of this vibrant and interesting city! kay:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

My pleasure!


openlyJane said:


> Did you detect any change in the atmosphere - or anything distinctive on this visit?


Not really, despite the political, social and religious issues, Istanbul still seemed save and relaxed to visit. Even in the orthodox neighbourhoods we never felt unwelcome.
Of course, since our visit in April 2015, there were the terrible bomb attacks and the coup attempt. So I suppose security will be more visible in the streets. And the tension between social groups may be higher...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Once again great, very nice updates


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Thank you mate! Much appriciated! :cheers1:


----------

